# Why is Rodeo so liked?



## paleogamer11 (Aug 23, 2020)

Something that I don't understand is how popular Rodeo is. For those who don't know, Rodeo is both my least favorite bull and my least favorite lazy villager. Yet he ends up being the most liked of the bulls. I understand that he has an interesting demon-like design and despite what he looks, he's surprisingly friendly. But to me, his personality and design clash with each other. I also don't like how his eyes are just red dots. 
So here are the questions: Do you like Rodeo or not and why and why is he liked by several people?


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 23, 2020)

I like his design a lot, but I have to agree that he doesn’t fit lazy. I might have gone for him if he didn’t have the lazy personality. There are so many good lazy villagers to go for that he falls off my list. If he where smug I’d definitely consider him. I think it all depends on preferences and your personal favorites. I can see people going for him if they don’t like any of the other lazy villagers, but for me personally hearing the lazy villager voice coming out of him is unsettling.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 23, 2020)

I like Rodeo but I do agree that the lazy personality seems a bit of an odd choice for him.  I guess they just didn't want all the predominantly black villagers being cranky and decided to switch things up.  The fact that he's lazy is one of the main reasons I chose him for my second town of Nocturne, though, because he's one of the few lazy villagers who at least visually fits the darker theme I'm going for.

I also really like Vic, though, so I don't know which one would be my favorite of the bull villagers.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 23, 2020)

I really like rodeo, he’s so sweet which makes his appearance all the more cute but I think he would be a great cranky or even a smug


----------



## Toska (Aug 23, 2020)

I don't really care for his design, but I figure I might like him more if he had another personality. Smug or cranky I believe would fit him fine.


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2020)

i’m not a huge fan of him or the bulls in general but he’s not bad! he’s one of the least ugliest bulls imo but i definitely agree that having him be a lazy villager was an odd choice - he’d definitely be a much better cranky villager aha ;u;


----------



## fluttershy300 (Aug 24, 2020)

Just personal taste. He looks creepy to me imo.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 24, 2020)

I totally forgot that Rodeo's a lazy!? I could have sworn now that he's a cranky, I guess that just proves how little I paid attention to him or any of the other bull villagers in general over the time, since they are the kind of villagers which I'm not so fond of and mostly ignore. I guess some people like him because of the as said demon-ish design, I for myself don't care so much for him.


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 24, 2020)

LadyDestani said:


> I like Rodeo but I do agree that the lazy personality seems a bit of an odd choice for him.  I guess they just didn't want all the predominantly black villagers being cranky and decided to switch things up.  The fact that he's lazy is one of the main reasons I chose him for my second town of Nocturne, though, because he's one of the few lazy villagers who at least visually fits the darker theme I'm going for.
> 
> I also really like Vic, though, so I don't know which one would be my favorite of the bull villagers.


My favorite of the bulls is Angus, then closely followed by Vic. I guess that's why Rodeo is lazy rather than cranky, though his personality could have swapped to smug in New Leaf.  Cole, who is predominantly black, is also lazy, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm looking forward to having Rodeo join my island, just because he fits in the theme of my island.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 29, 2020)

I like him. He reminds me of mall goths.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 29, 2020)

i like him a lot and i didnt know he was that popular but i think its deserved. hes a dreamie on my island. he has a really cool design, and i like his lazy personality which i think fits his somewhat creepy but cute look


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 29, 2020)

lungs said:


> i like him a lot and i didnt know he was that popular but i think its deserved. hes a dreamie on my island. he has a really cool design, and i like his lazy personality which i think fits his somewhat creepy but cute look


I guess you might like him, but he is one of the few villagers I dislike. I wish Vic and Angus were more popular. Do you have anything against him? Just want to know, since you have a very positive opinion.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2020)

paleogamer11 said:


> I guess you might like him, but he is one of the few villagers I dislike. I wish Vic and Angus were more popular. Do you have anything against him? Just want to know, since you have a very positive opinion.



the only thing that kinda irks me is his sports outfit. his hobby in new horizons is fitness which is quite unique for a lazy but the outfit he wears doesnt look that good on him, just my opinion though it might be an improvement for other people


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 31, 2020)

I think Rodeo looks interesting but I am not sure I would like him. The only Bull Villager I have had was Vic and at first I didn't like him but now I really like him and find him interesting. Vic will probably always be my favorite bull.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 1, 2020)

I like rodeo, he was in my first new leaf town and he was the first rly unique looking villager i saw in that game! I ended up seeking him again for my second town. 

I don’t see him talked about that much tho, didn’t know he was popular 

Though I guess I haven’t rly paid attention to villager popularity that much since 2014-ish


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't recall seeing anyone who says they like Rodeo. I'm sure he has fans, as do all villagers, but I don't think he's that popular. I don't have much of an opinion on Rodeo myself since I've never had him in a town before. His design is alright and I might grow to like him if he ever moved in.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 4, 2020)

I think if he was cranky he would be why popular.

I don't think we have enough mythical creature based creatures for a full town or island but Rodeo would be a good fit for a demon cow/minotaur stand in. His default outfit in New Horizons make him look like a demon priest cow. At least that was my impression of him.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't really like Rodeo but i understand why some people like him, and i also agree that Lazy personality doesn't fit with him


----------



## Belle T (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they think Rodeo has the best design, let alone their favorite, even among all the other bulls.  I've always thought people considered him really creepy looking, which is either a positive or negative depending on your preferences.  "Lazy" is a weird personality type for him, though, since he looks like the type of person who would grab you in his teeth and shake you until pass out from blood loss and then consume your innards while you're still breathing.  Unfortunately, there's no "homicidal" personality type in Animal Crossing... yet.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

I honestly had no idea whether or not he was popular. I assumed he wasn’t liked since I’ve seen a lot of comments mentioning not liking cows or bulls. I personally don’t like cows or bulls either, but I’m trying real hard to keep an open mind about villagers even ones with designs that I don’t like. Rodeo actually isn’t that bad to me. I think I prefer him over Naomi and Tipper. The red eyes are what makes him a little interesting to me.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2020)

People mainly like him because there isn't very good bull villagers out there that are less ugly and more normal looking unlike him. Also another reason because he's black and yeah red eyes.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 20, 2020)

Well, I personally don't like him lol So I guess I'm the odd one out?


----------



## paleogamer11 (Sep 20, 2020)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Well, I personally don't like him lol So I guess I'm the odd one out?


I don’t either. And why isn’t Stu any more popular? He to me is superior to Rodeo.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 20, 2020)

I tend to favor villagers with aspects to their design that make them unique. That holds true for Rodeo, since as you said, he does have that sort of interesting "demonic" look with the red eyes. The exterior of his house is pretty nice too.

I've never had Rodeo in any of my Animal Crossing games since he never showed up in the older games, and then when I started actively seeking specific villagers in New Leaf and New Horizons, he either lost out against other villagers simply because I liked their designs more or because he didn't fit any of the themes of the towns/island. I can sort of agree that the Lazy personality feels like a clash to some degree, but the "demonic" or "dark" sort of vibe that we might attribute to him probably wasn't even considered when they were creating him. Nothing about him, from his catchphrase, to his personal saying, nor his house's interior design have ever had anything to do with anything particularly creepy. They might have just made a black bull since that's one of the colors actual bulls can be.

He's not my favorite Bull though, as that would be Vic because of his neat viking design and cool house. In fact, among the Bull villagers, Rodeo might not even be second place, he might be third place. Coach has a nice design that ties well into his Jock personality and the interior design of his home, so he's probably second. It also doesn't help that Rodeo has the Lazy personality because, while there are a good number of Lazy villagers who I like that have good designs, the dialogue for Lazies is some of my least favorite if not absolute least favorite.


----------

